# Melbourne Beach



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

I will be in the Melbourne Beach area around the 27-29th. My boss has enlisted me to put him on some sharks after he has seen the several I have caught at CNS. I hear great things about Melbourne but any advice would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

My advice... Don't mess up. LOL!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

In all seriousness... Just keep a constant eye on the surf. There are definitely sharks here, right now. You just never know when you'll be onto one, unless it's obvious that you have some good bait action. Lots of guys like to do the night thing. Down in Mel Beach, you'll have to watch out for night fishing. We're still in the Sea Turtle nesting season, and you're more than likely to catch some flak from the Sea Turtle Preservation Society if you have a light out on the beach. (I understand that they are trying to do a good work, but these people can be real a-holes for no good reason)

Other than that, pair up with some local talent. I'm not much of a shark fisherman, but I can certainly point you to some good spots. I've even got some bait in the freezer that needs clearing. If you are interested, get in touch with me. I'm 3 miles north of Melbourne Beach in Indialantic.


----------



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

Haha advice taken! We will be around the PAFB from what ive been told. Not familiar with Melbourne at all. Whats the water looking like around you now? We have alot of seaweed washing ashore from those winds. 

Waiting for the cold fronts to come in so we can get those water temps down and pompano bite on! Pomps are my targeted species of choice. Hoping for a good pomp bite this year.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Give me a call when you land. I think I can still do you right on the pompano. Our beaches have changed a lot since Sandy blew through.

PAFB is tough territory. That's nowhere near Melbourne Beach, though. There are huge wormrock shelves up there, and it's not a great place for someone unfamiliar with the territory to launch a fresh expedition. There are certain tackle combinations that you want to use there, or you're going to send a good deal of your $$$ to tackle hell. Sharks? I wouldn't even think of it, unless you plan on paddling your baits well past the obstacles. Even then, you gotta bring 'em back in, sometime.

That being said, PAFB area is a phenomenal place to fish pompano, IF (and only if) you know what you're doing. They stack up real nice in there, but again, the treacherous terrain.

Melbourne beach is another 10-12 miles south of PAFB.


----------



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow good to know...ill pass on the info to him and see if he would be willing to take a little further drive. 

Now when you say rough terrain, I am assuming your referring to rocks and structure? 

Ill most definetly have to make another trip for the pompano bite. Have to get my foot in the door with the boss man first. Lol.


----------

